# Fake Brooks Brothers Label?



## dexconstruct (May 14, 2012)

I ran across a couple of these labels at the Goodwill today. I am pretty sure they are fake...but looking for some input.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet money they are real but older. In all my thrifting, I've never found fake Brooks Brothers.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

I've seen similar labels out there and I agree with AncientMadder. They're real, just older. Heavy Tweed Jacket has many posts regarding BB, and there are probably some examples of these on his site.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I claim no expertise as to BB labels, but it seems to me that a counterfeiter would not want a made in Hong Kong label when he could fake a made in USA label.


----------



## dexconstruct (May 14, 2012)

The only thing that is giving me pause is the script S on the end of both words, which I have never seen on any other Brooks Brothers label, and didn't see after perusing Heavy Tweed Jacket for quite a while.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> I claim no expertise as to BB labels, but it seems to me *that a counterfeiter would not want a made in Hong Kong label when he could fake a made in USA label.*


Yup. I'm thinking these are older garments, 1990s or older.

Actually it's quite rare to see "Made in Hong Kong" on products these days. because it's just too expensive to make things in HK now. Most of the large HK factories where closed down and production moved to the mainland..."Made in China".

Even a bespoke or MTM suit from a HK tailor, will more than likely be made just over the border in Shenzhen, where wages and rent are much lower.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

AncientMadder said:


> I'd be willing to bet money they are real but older. In all my thrifting,* I've never found fake Brooks Brothers.*


I think I have, on Taobao...
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17971080567
99RMB, don't suppose that's genuine BB is it? "Made in China"


----------



## CaptainAddy (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are real, just older. Chinese counterfeiters would probably not waste their time producing fakes for such a niche market when they could make fake merchandise under the guise of Ralph Lauren, Lacoste, Abercrombie & Fitch, Gucci, Armani, etc. that are much more well known amongst common folk.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

CaptainAddy said:


> Those are real, just older. Chinese counterfeiters would probably not waste their time producing fakes for such a niche market when they could make fake merchandise under the guise of Ralph Lauren, Lacoste, Abercrombie & Fitch, Gucci, Armani, etc. that are much more well known amongst common folk.


I think that's probably changing though. Brooks is becoming quite well known in China, as a desirable foreign brand. They have stores in Beijing and Shanghai, and there's a lot of BB merchandise available on Taobao. We've got fake Gap, fake H&M, and fake Zara here as well, so it's not always lux brands or famous sportswear brands that gets faked.

I'm quite sure what actually happens though is the Chinese and other SE Asian contractors that make the garments for the likes of Brooks, Gap and Zara. Is that they do unauthorised second runs, they make more than the client ordered and sell them via unauthorised channels, like Ebay or Taobao.

There's a couple of stores here in Xilinhot that regularly have Gap, Banana Republic, Zara, Marks & Spencer, H&M, Topman, Burton, River Island and C&A branded clothing in, that's most likely come from the factories supplying those companies. Probably unauthorised second run production, or rejects and seconds.

It's extremely unlikely though that the counterfeiters or whomever is making this stuff, would put "Made in Hong Kong" on them.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dexconstruct said:


> I ran across a couple of these labels at the Goodwill today. I am pretty sure they are fake...but looking for some input.


Why do you believe they're fake? Hong Kong had been a source for high quality shirts for a long, long time. Can't see why in the past Brooks wouldn't have augmented their USA made shirts with those from Hong Kong.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Why do you believe they're fake?* Hong Kong had been a source for high quality shirts for a long, long time.* Can't see why in the past Brooks wouldn't have augmented their USA made shirts with those from Hong Kong.


On some really old garments you'd sometimes see "Made in the British Crown Colony of Hong Kong"

BTW here's something you might start seeing sooner or later on your Brooks Brothers suits and shirts ....









"*Made in North Korea*"


----------



## dxrham (Nov 26, 2011)

MikeDT said:


> BTW here's something you might start seeing sooner or later on your Brooks Brothers suits and shirts ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless there are radical changes in the leadership, I don't expect the US full trade and commercial embargo on North Korea to go away anytime soon.

-Christopher


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

dxrham said:


> Unless there are radical changes in the leadership, I don't expect the US full trade and commercial embargo on North Korea to go away anytime soon.
> 
> -Christopher


I know about the trade embargoes, however on StyleForum a few weeks ago someone did have a Samuelson suit. that was apparently made or woven in NK. Although Samuelson is a Canadian rather than a US company.

https://www.styleforum.net/t/304630/does-samuelsohn-use-slave-labour-not-a-joke


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

MikeDT said:


> I know about the trade embargoes, however on StyleForum a few weeks ago someone did have a Samuelson suit. that was apparently made or woven in NK. Although Samuelson is a Canadian rather than a US company.
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/t/304630/does-samuelsohn-use-slave-labour-not-a-joke


The man who started the thread at The Other Website started another thread not long before this one in which he claimed to be at "an outlet store" where Samuelsons were being sold for as little as $199 and to PM him if interested. Without real evidence, and that picture shows only a label and means nothing, I believe either it is a hoax or he got fooled with counterfeit goods. Last year someone started a rumor that golden Fleece suit made by Martin Greenfield were recalled. I contacted Martin Greenfield's son and asked. It turned out while they were still doing BB's MTM, they had not made Golden Fleece for several years. False rumors can be poison. Tomorrow I will try to contact Samuelson.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> The man who started the thread at The Other Website started another thread not long before this one in which he claimed to be at "an outlet store" where Samuelsons were being sold for as little as $199 and to PM him if interested. Without real evidence, and that picture shows only a label and means nothing, I believe either it is a hoax or he got fooled with counterfeit goods. Last year someone started a rumor that golden Fleece suit made by Martin Greenfield were recalled. I contacted Martin Greenfield's son and asked. It turned out while they were still doing BB's MTM, they had not made Golden Fleece for several years. False rumors can be poison. Tomorrow I will try to contact Samuelson.


Hey thanks for clearing that one up. I've always been rather fascinated by where products actually come from, like how many things used to be made in HK and now they're not. It's one reason why I'm in China and not the UK.


----------



## dexconstruct (May 14, 2012)

I was looking through the Thrift Exchange thread and found an example of the exact same label. Good enough for me!


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

These look real (just older). But a lot of labels in eBay coats/blazers look suspect to me.


----------

